

America Could End Homelessness in One Year by Doing This - gkop
http://themindunleashed.org/2013/12/america-end-homelessness-one-year.html

======
advisedwang
As the author hints homelessness is not generally due to housing shortages,
but more usually mental health, economic, relationship or legal issues.

That said, its an extremely cool way to build a house and really emphasise the
need to re-use material (remember: reduce, re-use, recycle!)

------
gkop
[OP] I saw this going around the mainstream social web and was surprised that
people seem not to know about building houses out of trash in suburban and
rural areas, since we have been doing this for many years and even written
books about it (eg.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earthship](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earthship)).
Of course, what would _actually_ be exciting is if folks were to build
skyscrapers and other _urban_ infrastructure out of trash.

